# Tuning. How, how much and how hard?



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Tuning rear derailleurs... Is this difficult? Have you had problems removing or replacing pivots? How much weight does it really save? How much did it cost you.

What size bolts do you order for stems, seat post binder, and other misc applications? What are reasonable prices, and where?

Thanks


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know what you mean by "Tuning" your rear derailleur. But as for lightwieght bolts, I've purchased from this outfit in the past.
http://www.hyperbolts.com/catalog/index.php
Bolt sizes will differ, so spend a couple of bucks on a micrometer to get accurate measurements.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

What derailleur(s) are you tuning? What group (or basic group) is it-- there's lots you can do-

I just upgraded from sram force to sram red and picked up a pair of BTP shifter clamps-- dropped the overall weight of the shifters to 270g- my old force shifters weighed 307. 

Even the Red RD, which came in at 144g, I switched out the pulleys for CF ones and dropped another 11-12g.

Again, let me know what you're looking to do and w/ what parts and I'd be happy to share--
either here or PM me.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*me too*

I too am looking to "tune" my Campy stuff. I am confused about some things though. I thought my Record components already came with Ti bolts??
So, exactly how do you "tune" a Campy front and rear derailleur? What about the Skeleton brakes?
I am thinking about the BTP shifters clamps.
As far as the other stuff I have Ti bolts for EA90 stem and EA90 seatpost.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I have a campy chorus FD I use w/ my sram red stuff. Aluminum bolts are lighter than most ti bolts- useful for limit screws and, if you watch your torque, cable clamping. When I had a sram force RD, I used nylon bolts for the limit screws and b-stay screw w/ no problems. 

you can also check out:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6953&highlight=bolt+tuning

seems to be the definitive list of bolts for shimano and campy.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> What derailleur(s) are you tuning? What group (or basic group) is it-- there's lots you can do-
> 
> I just upgraded from sram force to sram red and picked up a pair of BTP shifter clamps-- dropped the overall weight of the shifters to 270g- my old force shifters weighed 307.
> 
> ...


 I'm using 7800 Dura Ace. I've seen that you can buy pivot bolts, but I can picture the spring on the RD causing it to be difficult to get the new one in, once you have taken the old one out.:idea: Also, listings of bolts are M5 followed by other numbers. Does that mean 5mm followed by the length, or does that refer to the thread pattern? At the price of Ti bolts, I don't want to own a bunch that don't fit! Thanks


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> I have a campy chorus FD I use w/ my sram red stuff. Aluminum bolts are lighter than most ti bolts- useful for limit screws and, if you watch your torque, cable clamping. When I had a sram force RD, I used nylon bolts for the limit screws and b-stay screw w/ no problems.
> 
> you can also check out:
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you are saying the Campy is lighter than the Red? Nylon? where do you get that? and what is a Bstay? Thanks


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

AlexCad5 said:


> > I'm using 7800 Dura Ace. I've seen that you can buy pivot bolts, but I can picture the spring on the RD causing it to be difficult to get
> 
> 
> Yes, It can be hard. I had my LBS do mine for a few lattes
> ...


Look for ther M? x length you need. Alomost every ti bolt will have the pitch you need.

Look at:

tekbolt.com
racebolts.com
hyperbolts.com
http://sales.light-bikes.com
http://stores.ebay.com/Professional-Cycling-Discount
http://stores.ebay.com/Toronto-Cycles


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

> So, exactly how do you "tune" a Campy front and rear derailleur?


Ti and aluminum bolts throughout the RD


> Yes, the Pivot bolt, cable clamp and cage bolts are Ti. You can use aluminum ones as well for the cages and cable bolts. Pulley bolrs can be swaped with Aliminum. Pullys changed. Also limit bolts to aluminum or ti.
> 
> Here is a tuned Chrous RD-
> 
> ...


Ti cable bolts and lighert pad holders/hardware.



> I am thinking about the BTP shifters clamps.


I love mine!


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

I've replaced both sides of my Dura Ace RD cages with carbon ones (from two different manufacturers since no one makes both sides for some reason), plus replaced the pulleys with aluminum wheels with ceramic bearings. Ti spring as well. Didn't save too much weight, but it sure looks cool! Those particular mods feel more like bike jewelry than performance enhancements, though maybe the ceramic bearings help a little.


----------

